# !!!Old Hindi Songs Lovers esp Mukesh,Rafi,Kishoreda et al share ur favourite songs!!!



## praka123 (Jan 1, 2008)

Look,I want to create this thread loong back,but now is the time 
I and many ppl will be enjoying the evergreen Songs of Mohd.Rafi saheb,Mukesh,Kishore Kumar etc.
*{you can add songs upto *1993* may be!if the songs are so good}*
*Let us share Our favourite Old Hindi Songs here.post the film name,year etc if you knows!:*
below is not in rank basis my favs:
1.Le gayi dil gudiya japan ki pagal mujhe kar diya..Jaaapaaaan!(Rafi,Love in Tokyo)
2.Jhalkaye Jaam("" )...aaiiyee aaap  ki hoton ke naaaam..(Rafi)
3.Jao Tum Jao Kahaan..lout ke aaon yahaan..ki ek ladka is duniya mein hai jo de saktha hei tum pe jaan(Narsimha,*ing ravi behl,dimple kpdia sang by Amit Kumar?)
4.Chehra Ho Yaa Chand ki ..(Sagar Singing KK(kishore kumar)
5.Samandar Me nahake tum aur bhiii Namkeen Hogaye Ho..(Pukar(?)*ing Amitabh song by kishore)
6.Jo tum ko ho pasand wohi baat kahenge(mukesh)
7.Meri Mehaboob Kayamat Hogi Aaj rusva teri galiyon mein Mohabbath hogi(mukesh)
8.Mere Sapnon ki Rani Kab Aayegi tu(u guessed it!aradhana sang by KK)
9.Zindagi Ka safar haaye kaisi safar Koi samjha nahin ...(film anand song:Kishore Kumar)
10.Kya Hua Tera vaada(Hum Kisise Kum Nahin Mohd.Rafi)

!------->more to come.post ur songs guys/gals!


----------



## x3060 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: !!!Old Hindi Songs Lovers esp Mukesh,Rafi,Kishoreda et al share ur favourite song*

some of my fav . . but from yesudas 
"jaab deep jaley aana"
"kaha se aaye badhraa (i forgot the last word). 
"ghori theri ". . . 
and others 
"dhuki mann mere "
"ek ladki beegi baagisi". 
good old songs . . not even "one" is worth listening now 

one more from yesu
"zid na karoo". .  i love those


----------



## praka123 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: !!!Old Hindi Songs Lovers esp Mukesh,Rafi,Kishoreda et al share ur favourite song*

^u forgot Yesudas's "Ka Karoon Sajni..." which is famous!
also "Gori tera Gaon bada Pyaara,Mein to gaya Maara,Aake Yahaan re!"  
comeon guys!post urs please!


----------



## x3060 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: !!!Old Hindi Songs Lovers esp Mukesh,Rafi,Kishoreda et al share ur favourite song*

i wrote the second one . . spelling mistake might have done its doom . . . yeah i missed the first one


----------



## fun2sh (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: !!!Old Hindi Songs Lovers esp Mukesh,Rafi,Kishoreda et al share ur favourite song*

ooooPS!! aap to *k*hindi HATE KARTE HAIN

waise i luv all old songs of Lata n kishore da.
some of fav r
ALL R FAV.!!!


----------



## varunprabhakar (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: !!!Old Hindi Songs Lovers esp Mukesh,Rafi,Kishoreda et al share ur favourite song*

my all time favs are:
"mere mehboob qayamat hogi" by kishore da
and "tere mere sapne" by mohd. rafi


----------



## praka123 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: !!!Old Hindi Songs Lovers esp Mukesh,Rafi,Kishoreda et al share ur favourite song*

^OK.few more:
1.Do naina aur ek kahaani...(film:masoom;sung by [SIZE=-1]Aarti Mukherjee)[/SIZE]
2.Katra Katra milti hai,katra katra jeene do,...(asha bhonsale)
3.Aati rahengi Baharen..jaati rahegi...(Kasme Vaade-Kishore Kumar)
4.Neele Neele ambar par(Kishore Kumar,music dir:Ilyaraja film:kalakaar,same song in tamil is very famous "Ilaya Nila Pozhikirathe.."
5.Tujhse Naraaz hokar...heraan hoon mein(masoom;kishore kumar)
6.Mujhe neend na aaye,Mujhe chehn na aayi(filmil(1990) *ing Ameer khan,sung by Udit kumar,Alka Yagnik)
most of RD Burman's songs are hits!
more to come....



varunprabhakar said:


> my all time favs are:
> "mere mehboob qayamat hogi" by kishore da
> and "tere mere sapne" by mohd. rafi


2nd song is from film "guide" and nice one!
the first song was sung by Mukesh afaik!  very nice song!

@fun2sh:waise Mujhe Hindi aata Hai,lekin bolne ki takleef nahi karoonga  aur woh malayalam wale thread bhool jao!aao,Mein dosthi k haath badhaata hoon 

...and I feel most non-hindi speakers are knowing old hindi songs!!!!


----------



## abhi.eternal (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: !!!Old Hindi Songs Lovers esp Mukesh,Rafi,Kishoreda et al share ur favourite song*

well.. my all-time fav is kishore:

tum aa gaye ho
ek ajnabee haseena se
pyar deewana hota hai
yeh shaam mastani
phoolo ke rang se
humne tumko dekha
tum bin jaaoon kaha
dil kya kare
meri bheegi bheegi si
mere naina sawan bhadon
samne yeh kaun aaya
hazaar raahein
wada karo
tere bina zindagi se
bheegi bheegi raaton mein
kuch to log kahenge
shey to elo na (bengali)
aamar pujar phool (bengali)
aaj milon tithir purnima (bengali)
mor swapner saathi (bengali version of mere saapno ki rani).... and so much more...

among others...
jaane kya tune kaha (geeta dutt)
zindegi kaisi yeh paheli hai (manna dey)
kya hua tera wada (md. rafi)
churaliya hai tumne jo dil ko (asha bhosle/md. rafi)
dum maro dum (asha bhosle/usha iyer►uthup)
bahon mein chale aaon ([SIZE=-1]lata mangeshkar[/SIZE])
yaar bina chain kaha re (bappi lahiri/janaki)
naam gum jayega ([SIZE=-1]lata mangeshkar/bhupendra[/SIZE])
main pal do pal ka shaya hoon (mukesh)
dard-e-dil (md. rafi)... the list goes on and on...


----------



## praka123 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: !!!Old Hindi Songs Lovers esp Mukesh,Rafi,Kishoreda et al share ur favourite song*

^whaow!nice list few more lines are needed to understand some songs...like 
in " wada karo" which is "waada karo saajna" or "waada karo nahin chhodogi tum mera saath...


----------



## abhi.eternal (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: !!!Old Hindi Songs Lovers esp Mukesh,Rafi,Kishoreda et al share ur favourite song*

^waada karo nahin chhodogi tum mera saath...


----------



## praka123 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: !!!Old Hindi Songs Lovers esp Mukesh,Rafi,Kishoreda et al share ur favourite song*

^OK.
now few more:
1. O.....Neele gagan ke tale...Dharti ka pyaar pale..(from Humraaz  ;sung by Mahendra Kapoor) most of the songs from this film was/is Hit  
2. O.....Ni Sultana Re...Pyaar ka Mausam aaya...(filmyaar ka mausam;Mohd Rafi,Lata Mangeshkar)
3.Musafir Hoon Yaaron..Na Khar hein,,na tikhana..(filmarichay;sung by Kishore Kumar)
4.Likhe Jo Khat tujhe [SIZE=-1]woh teri yaad mein hazaaron rang ke nazaare ban gaye(film:kanyadaan;Mohd.Rafi)
will post more tom  thx to everyone!
[/SIZE]


----------



## sam9s (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: !!!Old Hindi Songs Lovers esp Mukesh,Rafi,Kishoreda et al share ur favourite song*

U forgot few every green singers.....

Talat Mehmood.......and his one of my top 5 song *"Shaame gum ki kasaam aaj gumgeen hai hum"*

Maana Day.....and another strring song......*"Zindgeeeee kaise hai pahale hai"*

But my top 5 would have to include the following soul shivering ultimate romantic numbers.............

Lata's ultimate romantic song. One that goes in my top 5............*"Naaje kaya hua....jo tooney chuu liya....khila gulaab ki tarah mera badan"*

Another romantic extravagaza...... Rafi's duet with lata ......*"Mujhe chu rahi hai teri garam saasen.......mere raat aur dinnnn........mehaknay lagay hai"*

And how can we leave kishore from the list of romantic songs.......my one of the best from kishore is *"phool barsaate hue.......payar chalkaate hue.......chaandni raat mein .....eak baar tujhay dhekha hai...."*

Last but not the least another one from kishore......*chand roz aur meri jaan chand roz.........teri gum kay din ....mere gum kay din ........chale jaayege kaha maan chand roz......* absolutely filled with romance...composed by Burman Da.

Boys these are some rare song and only a true hard core fan of old hindi songs must have an idea of these......however any body who is blessed with the eternal gift of true love and absolutely love old songs.....just listen to the ones mentioned above. You will remember me for letting you know these numbers....................once in love always in love......cheers n peace....


----------



## Faun (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: !!!Old Hindi Songs Lovers esp Mukesh,Rafi,Kishoreda et al share ur favourite song*

"Tere jaisa yaar kahaan, kahaan aisa yaarana" - Yaarana
"Ek ajnabi haseena se, yu mulakaat ho gayi" 
"Kahi door jab din dhal jaaye" - Anand
"Seesha ho ya dil ho, aakhir toot jaata hai"
"Neele neele ambar par, chaand jab lahrayee"
"Aaja tujhko pukaree mere geet" - Neel Kamal
couldnt remember more...but there are many more to recall. 



abhi.eternal said:


> well.. my all-time fav is kishore:
> 
> ek ajnabee haseena se
> pyar deewana hota hai
> ...


I love those, truly awesome evergreen masterpieces


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: !!!Old Hindi Songs Lovers esp Mukesh,Rafi,Kishoreda et al share ur favourite song*

MasterPiece collection...

^^I thinks last song is from movie geet not neel kamal


----------



## praka123 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: !!!Old Hindi Songs Lovers esp Mukesh,Rafi,Kishoreda et al share ur favourite song*

Arey dosthon,please share ur list of old songs chartbusters!


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: !!!Old Hindi Songs Lovers esp Mukesh,Rafi,Kishoreda et al share ur favourite song*

^^ very gud thread praka ..i was jus searching to dload all those songs  
*and u all forget one masterpiece singer , Hemant Kumar*..i love his song "tum pukaar lo , tumhara intezaar hai , tum pukar lo " (Khamoshi) ....very gud and haunting typo song .......here goes my list :

* Yeh raat bheegi bheegi yeh mast fizayein sone bhi nahin deta mausam ka yeh ishara ...
* Yeh shaam mastani ...madhosh kiye jaaye ...
* Suhana safar aur ye mausam haseen , humein darr hai hum kho na jaye kahin (i love this song)
*Main zindagi ka saath nibhata chala gaya , har fikr ko dhuein main udaata ...
*Tum bin jaun kahan ..ki duniya main aake 
*Jeevan se bhari teri aankhein ..majboor kare jeene k liye 
* Teri duniya se hoke majboor chala..main bahut dooor ..
* Jaane kahan gaye woh din ..kehte they teri yaad main (very sad song)
* Phoolon k rang se ...dil ki kalam se ........

More to come .......


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: !!!Old Hindi Songs Lovers esp Mukesh,Rafi,Kishoreda et al share ur favourite song*

1. Pal Pal dil ke paas tum rehti ho(Black Mail)
2. Hum Bewafa hargiz na the(Shalimar)
3. Humein Tumse Pyar Kitna(Kudrat)
4. Hum Tumhein Chahte hain aise (Qurbani)
5. Shokiyon me gola jaye phoolun ka shabab
6. Oh Mere Dil Ke Chain
7. Raat Kali Ek khwab mein aayi(Buddha Mil Gaya)
8. Mehboob mere to hai to duniya(Pathar Ke Sanam)


----------



## praka123 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: !!!Old Hindi Songs Lovers esp Mukesh,Rafi,Kishoreda et al share ur favourite song*

Kaun hai Jo sapno me aaya...Kaun hai jo dil me samaya,jo chup gaya aasman me... Rafi in Jhuk gaya asmaan.

Akele Hein Chale Aao, jahaan ho kahaan aawaaj de tum ko... Rafi in [SIZE=-1]Raaz

[/SIZE]Tum agar sath dene ka vada karo,to me yunhin mast - Rafi in Humraz


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: !!!Old Hindi Songs Lovers esp Mukesh,Rafi,Kishoreda et al share ur favourite song*

Teri aankhon ke siva duniya mein rakha kya hai-chirag


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: !!!Old Hindi Songs Lovers esp Mukesh,Rafi,Kishoreda et al share ur favourite song*

Aur BILLI se pyar ho gaya!


----------

